# apexi



## $mike (Jul 16, 2005)

Will a VAFC work with an s14 with a ka24 or do I have to go with the SAFC? :hal:


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I used a SAFC II


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

It might not be setup for Nissan MAFS.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I woundnt think so, isnt it for Vtec?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I woundnt think so, isnt it for Vtec?


i think so.


----------



## $mike (Jul 16, 2005)

dang. Any one wanna trade a vafc works great with minor scratches and wiring harness for a safc???!!!! Please!!!


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

put it on ebay. you'll prolly make your money back plus some.

Don


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

$mike said:


> dang. Any one wanna trade a vafc works great with minor scratches and wiring harness for a safc???!!!! Please!!!


How much? I know a few people here in SC that might want to buy it.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Sell it on EBay. VAFC is more expensive than SAFC-II.


----------



## SR20_S13 (Aug 4, 2005)

vafc is the same as safc "with a vtec option"... i had a vafc in my integra and it worked fine. i have a vafc in my 240 and it works fine. u need to not wire the vtec line n tada... you needa program the vtec to either not hit or to hit higher then ur rev limit so its never engauged then bam. u got ur self an safc lol


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

SR20_S13 said:


> vafc is the same as safc "with a vtec option"... i had a vafc in my integra and it worked fine. i have a vafc in my 240 and it works fine. u need to not wire the vtec line n tada... you needa program the vtec to either not hit or to hit higher then ur rev limit so its never engauged then bam. u got ur self an safc lol


Does it recognize the Nissan MAF sensors?


----------



## rollhard (Aug 23, 2005)

SR20_S13 said:


> vafc is the same as safc "with a vtec option"... i had a vafc in my integra and it worked fine. i have a vafc in my 240 and it works fine. u need to not wire the vtec line n tada... you needa program the vtec to either not hit or to hit higher then ur rev limit so its never engauged then bam. u got ur self an safc lol



Youre running VAFC on the ka motor???


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

rollhard said:


> Youre running VAFC on the ka motor???


did you not read what he said?? it will still work on 
non-vtec motors.


----------



## rollhard (Aug 23, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> did you not read what he said?? it will still work on
> non-vtec motors.


Do you not understand sarcasm? No the VAFC will not work. Will it power the VAFC up? YEs. Will the meters and readings move up and down? yes. 

Try running a wide band on it and see if you are actually altering the fuel curve. :wtf:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

rollhard said:


> Do you not understand sarcasm? No the VAFC will not work. Will it power the VAFC up? YEs. Will the meters and readings move up and down? yes.
> 
> Try running a wide band on it and see if you are actually altering the fuel curve. :wtf:


then why the hell would you ask if he's running a VAFC if he said he was??


----------



## SR20_S13 (Aug 4, 2005)

man u guys are weird. a vafc is the same as an safc with the ADDED option of controlling vtec. u dont have to control vtec. i had it on my LS motor NON-VTEC then on my KA non vtec then now on my SR20 non vtec... it alters fuel n i kno it is cuz i can richen the hell out at idle n it'll bog down. watch the correction chart add n subtract... it will read the maf cuz the diagram wires it to the maf. check there wiring diagrams. they HAVE THE SAME WIRING but vafc has the xtra 2 wires for vtec... man o man u guys are weird.

and where was my sarcasm?


----------



## rollhard (Aug 23, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> then why the hell would you ask if he's running a VAFC if he said he was??


obviously you dont understand.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

SR20_S13 said:


> man u guys are weird. a vafc is the same as an safc with the ADDED option of controlling vtec. u dont have to control vtec. i had it on my LS motor NON-VTEC then on my KA non vtec then now on my SR20 non vtec... it alters fuel n i kno it is cuz i can richen the hell out at idle n it'll bog down. watch the correction chart add n subtract... it will read the maf cuz the diagram wires it to the maf. check there wiring diagrams. they HAVE THE SAME WIRING but vafc has the xtra 2 wires for vtec... man o man u guys are weird.
> 
> and where was my sarcasm?


thank you sir.


----------

